# My 2020 dear season



## SS396driver (Nov 23, 2020)

Lasted all of 20 minutes. Heading out to my spot just past my upper field . I stay in a blind on the wooded knoll. I’m just past my barn when I see two does . Then coming out of the brush a buck . He’s heading straight at me very narrow shot . I racked a bullet into the chamber and one of the does snorts and starts to move away . The buck stops and doesn’t move. Then the other doe starts to move then bolts the buck turns his left side to me . I took the shot he bolts runs about 50 yards stops and just falls to the ground . He was expired when I got to him . He’s tagged and hanging in my barn . Me and my wife couldn’t pick him up to put him on the quad . Had to use the FEL


----------

